# Box Blind Ideas/What’s your Set up



## TrailMarker

Planning to pick up a couple more today.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> Planning to pick up a couple more today.
> View attachment 408189


Fine craftsmanship in those Mr. Marker.


----------



## TrailMarker

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Fine craftsmanship in those Mr. Marker.


They are nice, nothing I could put together for that price it would take me all summer lol.


----------



## miruss

Sure wish i had a trailer i would take a short trip pick up as many as i could fit on trailer and truck use what i needed sell the rest and make a few dollars ! https://www.facebook.com/Overhomeblinds/


----------



## Liver and Onions

TrailMarker said:


> They are nice, nothing I could put together for that price it would take me all summer lol.


Amish made a few for us that look similar. Made from red pine. I stained/treated with used motor oil. Soaked in on contact. Good color.

L & O


----------



## TrailMarker

miruss said:


> Sure wish i had a trailer i would take a short trip pick up as many as i could fit on trailer and truck use what i needed sell the rest and make a few dollars ! https://www.facebook.com/Overhomeblinds/


The ones I am buying are $300 and they weigh a couple hundred lbs, I was able to unload them from the trailer myself with tractor, not easy at first but developing a system 

I'm not sure if driving to TN is better than driving to Barryton, MI, that's the downside is 100 minutes one way.


----------



## TrailMarker

Liver and Onions said:


> Amish made a few for us that look similar. Made from red pine. I stained/treated with used motor oil. Soaked in on contact. Good color.
> 
> L & O


Any pics of what the motor oil paint looks like? That's a lot cheaper than black stain.


----------



## Liver and Onions

I think you can get the idea from this. This was after 1 coat. Added another coat a few weeks later and that darkened it more. The sides exposed to sun will lighten up in about a year.
Yep used motor oil is free. No worries if you are a little sloppy with the brush.

L & O


----------



## thegospelisgood

Anyone looking to buy mine?

I have a tower blind in Belleville, MI built in 2017.
16ft to the floor I think? Blacked out interior, 2x4 construction, plywood roof with shingles. Painted connections, floor joists, and all wood/wood connections exposed to elements to prevent rot. Could use a little more tweaking - but it services just fine for gun/X-bow hunting.
I'd like to move it from this parcel and sell it as I don't intend to hunt it anymore.
I have alot into it, make me an offer.


----------



## Hunters Edge

I tried to use what I had available. So many 2x4 studs, 2x6 floor joists, and 6x6 are treated. The floor joist are 12 inches on center glued and screwed to the flooring and below. Boxed the floor and the screws and glue to minimize noise from inside The 6x6 not only adds weight at the bottom to keep wind from blowing but allows my forks on the tractor easy access to move them.

Having hunted out of several blinds and constructing several 6'x6'. They were to large for me. To have access to a window at a moment's notice and keep the gun barrel far enough out a window to save my ears proved difficult at best for quickness and sound. Also my concern with most blinds is either looking out one window or looking at walls without seeing many areas. For these reason I came up with a 4'x6' blind. The window area about 4'-3'-4', leaving 2'-3'-2' to block view of deer seeing my silhouette and movement. Reasoning if I can see out they can see in.










They're about 8 years old. 7 ft tall with a 36 wide door. The widows when open in early season even offers a wider view. The design offers almost 180 degree view. Because I actually hated plexiglass for several reason I used glass for a clearer view. The only loss is the two front pillars and the 1x2 around the glass.

Not pretty but having difficulty downloading picture using data. Will try to download more pics later.

Another pro besides keeping warm and dry it doesn't take as much to heat up that space. The downside is with the youth hunt having son and dad as the child grows it's tight. It was not made for two in mind but has worked.

If your hunting two a 6x6 is recommended.


----------



## TrailMarker

Adding some more to the fleet, and hopefully will have some stained/painted and set on trailers before August. Waiting on them to dry for a month before painting.


----------



## Liver and Onions

TrailMarker said:


> Adding some more to the fleet, and hopefully will have some stained/painted and set on trailers before August. Waiting on them to dry for a month before painting.


Was that an Amish builder in Barryton ? I have the Amish builder's address down as Remus. They do lose a lot of weight(water) in about a month. 

L & O


----------



## TrailMarker

Liver and Onions said:


> Was that an Amish builder in Barryton ? I have the Amish builder's address down as Remus. They do lose a lot of weight(water) in about a month.
> 
> L & O


Don Kott - Family Tree Woodworking out of Barryton, MI

5X5 blinds = $300, 6x4 Blinds = $325.00

Blind sizes are inside dimensions.


----------



## Liver and Onions

TrailMarker said:


> Don Kott - Family Tree Woodworking out of Barryton, MI
> 
> 5X5 blinds = $300, 6x4 Blinds = $325.00
> 
> Blind sizes are inside dimensions.


I wrote down address and phone number, but not the name. Different guy I think. Are plexi-windows included in your blinds ? Prices similar to Amish builder. Windows were included.
Could get they put together like yours or in panels. We go all of ours in panels and then raised them up to the platform.

L & O


----------



## TrailMarker

Liver and Onions said:


> I wrote down address and phone number, but not the name. Different guy I think. Are plexi-windows included in your blinds ? Prices similar to Amish builder. Windows were included.
> Could get they put together like yours or in panels. We go all of ours in panels and then raised them up to the platform.
> 
> L & O


Plexi-glass Windows included, blinds have floors, hinged doors, etc. I think he told me it's $40 more to have the panels built and set aside so they can be assembled on a platform.


----------



## retired dundo

mattawanhunter said:


> Ive got to go put a bug bomb and mine is full of ants soon to be wasp's I'm sure!
> 
> View attachment 403557
> don't laugh I have $40.00 in materials into this shipping crate we received a piece of equipment in it!


Put bounce dryer sheets in it you won’t have bee,s .I never get bee,s.I have a 12by14 shed by my house that allways had a lot of wasps I had to to spray a couple can of spray every couple of weeks .Ever since I started putting dryer sheets on all the shells I never see any bees.I use in all my blinds and smell doesn’t bother deers.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Liver and Onions said:


> Amish made a few for us that look similar. Made from red pine. I stained/treated with used motor oil. Soaked in on contact. Good color.
> 
> L & O


Doesn't the used motor oil leave a residual smell?


----------



## largemouth19

I have an Amish made 6x6 octagon from randlcustombuildings.com, looks just like these Black Dog Farms and based on website price I paid way less for mine and with in 15 minute drive. Doing a 8x6 platform, 10' high, carpeted inside, tar paper the walls and 1" foam insulation for the roof. I have a 100 little ideas to add later but want to start with being comfortable.


----------



## Liver and Onions

ArrowFlinger said:


> Doesn't the used motor oil leave a residual smell?


For a couple of days, yes. Not after that. I put another coat of used oil on this spring. Mainly the south and west sides had faded some so I hit the whole box again. Doesn't take long when you are putting a liquid on that is free and you don't care if some drips down onto the platform.
2 weeks later I returned and the smell was gone for my nose. Could a dog or a deer still smell it--sure probably.

L & O


----------



## TrailMarker

largemouth19 said:


> I have an Amish made 6x6 octagon from randlcustombuildings.com, looks just like these Black Dog Farms and based on website price I paid way less for mine and with in 15 minute drive. Doing a 8x6 platform, 10' high, carpeted inside, tar paper the walls and 1" foam insulation for the roof. I have a 100 little ideas to add later but want to start with being comfortable.


Is this blind still in panels? Curious how you will get up on that platform? Skid steer or big tractor maybe?


----------



## Work/Hunt/fish/eat1987

Little late to the post, but I also just built a platform and set it out, with my ground blind tied/screwed down to the top..... debating on heading back out to brush it in some, but I’m not sure if visiting the spot to much will do
More harm then good..... blind and platform are already up and new to the deer, probably should just let them get used to that vs continue visiting and throwing my scent around more then it is! Also taking into account, it will likely blend much better come hunting season, when there is less Green
Opinions greatly appreciated!


----------



## TrailMarker

This one requires a little bit of paint at the bottom, then pulling it to the field, still don't have the blind put on the running gear, hopefully soon.


----------



## MossyHorns

I just built another blind , but made this one 4'x4'. I kept the structural boards on the outside (except for the 4"x4" corner posts) in order to have a full 4'x4' area. It actually has more room that I thought it would, plus the blind spots are smaller than my 6'x6'. The skin (except the back wall) is covered with HDPE that I had left from inspecting liner installations at landfills. For the roof, I bought a 4'x8' sheet of 1/4" thick HDPE at Menards ($55) and screwed it down with pole barn screws. We'll see if the squirrels eat this one. They seem to like to eat the treated wood on my other one.


----------



## MossyHorns

Here's my window design for the new blind. Plexiglass screwed to a cedar frame with 1" aluminum angle used as a hinge. The aluminum angle iron also gives it strength. There is zero noise with this design.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I just picked up a 5’x6’ due to an additional person coming in for firearms season. It will be either put on timbers or elevator brackets this year.  I will not have the farm wagon running gear reconfigured in time for this season. 
















G


----------



## largemouth19

Carpeted the floors, black tar paper around the walls, heater and solar powered light inside. Needs a toilet and I could live in it.


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter

Anyone use a Booner blind?


----------



## Thirty pointer

6'x6'x7' ...16 ft to bottom of window ...lots of room for a big comfy chair .


----------



## Waif

Manufacturers pic.
Comfort quest 4x4 on self built ground platform.
Did well last year.


----------



## plugger

Northern Michigan Hunter said:


> Anyone use a Booner blind?
> View attachment 437805


Here is Booner blind we put out this year after my wife did the paint. Some are easier than others to put together. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TrailMarker

Luv2hunteup said:


> I just picked up a 5’x6’ due to an additional person coming in for firearms season. It will be either put on timbers or elevator brackets this year. I will not have the farm wagon running gear reconfigured in time for this season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437787
> View attachment 437785
> G


I am planning to put a similar size in a woods with little to no elevation, what would be a good base layer to make the wood last and keep the mice out?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

TrailMarker said:


> I am planning to put a similar size in a woods with little to no elevation, what would be a good base layer to make the wood last and keep the mice out?


I have some reclaimed materials from a construction project plus materials from a deck tear off. All pressure treated materials.

1/2”x2’x8’ plywood for the interior including ceiling and floor.
6”x8”x8’ timbers for a temporary base
2”x10”x8’ for permanent deck base
5/4”x4”x8’ & 12’ deck boards

I did buy 4 concrete block plus I’ll pick up a tube of caulk once I get it completely assembled. The plywood will be painted flat black next year before it gets lifted onto the farm wagon running gear.


----------



## pgpn123

MossyHorns said:


> View attachment 437769
> Here's my window design for the new blind. Plexiglass screwed to a cedar frame with 1" aluminum angle used as a hinge. The aluminum angle iron also gives it strength. There is zero noise with this design.


Single screw for a hinge, nice!


----------



## TrailMarker

Finished last night, none too soon - saw some project overrun...


----------



## largemouth19

How do you guys/gals keep insects and critters out of your box blinds? Especially bees/wasps/hornets/yellow jackets/etc? I built a brand new blind last summer and after the 2019 hunting season I planned on improving it and sealing it in particular.

But is any suggestions on sprays or scents, home remedies, anything to keep critters out.


----------



## reddog1

I built this blind in 2012 it's only 4ft off the ground but that's really all I need. The mice started getting into it last year so this summer I'm going to remedy the situation with spray foam and call. The little buddy heater works great, sometimes almost too good. The windows are made of plexiglass that are in angled channels and are very quiet. It sits on the backside of my running pen about 100 yards behind my house overlooking a tall grass swail with crop fields on 3 sides.


----------



## retired dundo

I used artificial Christmas trees on my box blind and made 2by2frame on my pop up for branch’s.In September I put mesh on glass so doesn’t shinr


----------



## retired dundo

Pictures


----------



## Martin Looker

Mine is a recycled one made from scrap lumber and old power poles. It's just four walls and a roof that sits 8 ft off the ground. I have been using it for about 40 years now and it is still the best spot on the place.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Martin Looker said:


> Mine is a recycled one made from scrap lumber and old power poles. It's just four walls and a roof that sits 8 ft off the ground. I have been using it for about 40 years now and it is still the best spot on the place.


Hmmmm. What year was it that we could legally hunt from elevated blinds ?

L & O


----------



## Biggbear

Got the exterior of the blind I got from Black Dog Farms painted over the holiday weekend. Still have to paint the interior black, and find a piece of carpet for the floor. Placed my order for windows today, so things are coming together. This one won't be elevated, just up on concrete blocks.


----------



## Yooperbrick

Biggbear said:


> View attachment 538669
> 
> 
> Got the exterior of the blind I got from Black Dog Farms painted over the holiday weekend. Still have to paint the interior black, and find a piece of carpet for the floor. Placed my order for windows today, so things are coming together. This one won't be elevated, just up on concrete blocks.


Looks great! What size windows are you going with?


----------



## Biggbear

Yooperbrick said:


> Looks great! What size windows are you going with?


I wanted the horizontal windows big enough to shoot a cross bow from easily, those are 14×32. The vertical windows are 12 1/2 × 28. I also hunt with a long bow so the vertical windows should work fine. All windows will be ordered blacked out to keep from being silhouetted.

I'm hoping the horizontal windows aren't too big, but I can't stand huge blind spots in a blind. I guess if it feels like the window openings are too big after hunting it a couple times I can build them in a bit.


----------



## Yooperbrick

Biggbear said:


> I wanted the horizontal windows big enough to shoot a cross bow from easily, those are 14×32. The vertical windows are 12 1/2 × 28. I also hunt with a long bow so the vertical windows should work fine. All windows will be ordered blacked out to keep from being silhouetted.
> 
> I'm hoping the horizontal windows aren't too big, but I can't stand huge blind spots in a blind. I guess if it feels like the window openings are too big after hunting it a couple times I can build them in a bit.


I just ordered the same blind you have from Black Dog, and have been thinking about installing the hinged Deerview windows as well, but have never used them. Are you going to use the interior or exterior mounted windows?


----------



## Biggbear

Yooperbrick said:


> I just ordered the same blind you have from Black Dog, and have been thinking about installing the hinged Deerview windows as well, but have never used them. Are you going to use the interior or exterior mounted windows?


I'm using the interior mounted hinged windows. I have them on another blind, and for the money I don't think you can beat em. They will build your windows to whatever size you need. I had Black Dog make my windows to my spec. By ordering the blind with no windows, they didn't charge me as much as normal either.


----------



## Yooperbrick

Biggbear said:


> I'm using the interior mounted hinged windows. I have them on another blind, and for the money I don't think you can beat em. They will build your windows to whatever size you need. I had Black Dog make my windows to my spec. By ordering the blind with no windows, they didn't charge me as much as normal either.


In regard to your camo windows, did you go with the clear or grey tint?


----------



## Biggbear

Yooperbrick said:


> In regard to your camo windows, did you go with the clear or grey tint?


The ones I am ordering for this blind are grey tinted. This blind will not be elevated so I think it would be easier to get busted. The previous ones are clear, that blind is elevated 8 ft, never had an issue getting caught moving.


----------



## Yooperbrick

Biggbear said:


> The ones I am ordering for this blind are grey tinted. This blind will not be elevated so I think it would be easier to get busted. The previous ones are clear, that blind is elevated 8 ft, never had an issue getting caught moving.


Thanks for the info! At what heights (from the blind floor) are you setting your windows for your ground blind, and what window heights would you recommend for an elevated blind set on an 8 to 9 foot high platform?


----------



## Biggbear

Yooperbrick said:


> Thanks for the info! At what heights (from the blind floor) are you setting your windows for your ground blind, and what window heights would you recommend for an elevated blind set on an 8 to 9 foot high platform?


If you go with the Octagon blind Black Dog builds their window heights are just right. The vertical windows are closer to the floor for shots where a deer is close to the blind and the blind is elevated. Paul has his blinds pretty well thought out for someone of average height. I put adjustable height office chairs in all my blinds to help with that too. I pick them up on craigslist or FB market place for about 20 bucks.


----------



## TrailMarker

2020 fast approaching


----------



## jscheel

Here's the Black Dog blind we put up in May.


----------



## MichMac

Has anyone bought or built a handicapped accessible blind? A good friend has Parkinson's and I want to be able to accommodate his needs. Big enough for 2 hunters. Who knows, I may need it myself someday. Already have a good spot for it. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Biggbear

I've never built one, or had one built handicap accessible, but it wouldn't be hard. We have one that is 6x6 that is plenty big enough for two. The only other considerations would be door width and window height if by accessible you mean wheel chair accessible. You would also want some kind of ramp for access for a wheel chair or to avoid stepping up into the blind. I guarantee Paul at Black Dog can build whatever you want if you don't want to DIY.


----------



## TrailMarker

Many years ago my neighbor had one built for himself as he was in a wheelchair, it was quite large with a table for all the things for him and his helper, but also large to be able to turn around in the wheelchair which as you can imagine, requires a little extra space. I’m thinking his blind was probably in the ball park of 10x10 or 12x12 with a ramp to access.


----------



## BelieveX

Built this in 2013 by myself. It took most of the summer and fall. The posts are 4x4x16s and the top is 5x10. Half is inclosed and the other half is a open deck for bow hunting when I get older. (That was officially last year)









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BelieveX

It is actually standing up, not laying down. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885

BelieveX said:


> Built this in 2013 by myself. It took most of the summer and fall. The posts are 4x4x16s and the top is 5x10. Half is inclosed and the other half is a open deck for bow hunting when I get older. (That was officially last year)
> View attachment 553157
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pretty Tajmahalish. Probably a much better rifle stand. Especially if hunting from the deck.


----------



## Biggbear

BelieveX said:


> Built this in 2013 by myself. It took most of the summer and fall. The posts are 4x4x16s and the top is 5x10. Half is inclosed and the other half is a open deck for bow hunting when I get older. (That was officially last year)
> View attachment 553157
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I like that covered deck for bow hunting alot. When I built my elevated blind it has a deck on the entry side that's about 30 inches deep that runs the width of the platform, just gives you someplace to stand when you come up the stairs to get the door open. After I had hunted that blind about twice I was kicking myself for not making that deck deeper, 4 feet or so, that way I could have bow hunted from it. That's one advantage of building them yourself, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## 98885

Biggbear said:


> I like that covered deck for bow hunting alot. When I built my elevated blind it has a deck on the entry side that's about 30 inches deep that runs the width of the platform, just gives you someplace to stand when you come up the stairs to get the door open. After I had hunted that blind about twice I was kicking myself for not making that deck deeper, 4 feet or so, that way I could have bow hunted from it. That's one advantage of building them yourself, the possibilities are endless.


I considered a box blind with a small entrance area deck but in the end decided on a bottom entry hatch. It leaves all 4 walls open for full width windows. I do wish on some mild early season days that I had a deck to put a lawn chair on. Especially during the youth hunt with the grand daughters. Maybe next time.


----------



## BelieveX

My wife called it the "Taj Mahal " as it was being built. She helped me with the roof in early October. Soon after it was renamed the "Hernia Hut". Good news is she made a full recovery. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BelieveX

My first design in 2000 had the trap door entry. Dropped my Mr Heater down the hole once. Needed too much work so I redesigned it and moved west. Much better now. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885

BelieveX said:


> My first design in 2000 had the trap door entry. Dropped my Mr Heater down the hole once. Needed too much work so I redesigned it and moved west. Much better now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So far so good on my hatch door system but I DO at times wish I had a deck on those warmer fall days.


----------



## uofmball1

MichMac said:


> Has anyone bought or built a handicapped accessible blind? A good friend has Parkinson's and I want to be able to accommodate his needs. Big enough for 2 hunters. Who knows, I may need it myself someday. Already have a good spot for it. Looking for suggestions.


I have turned 2 blinds into wheelchair accessible blinds. The first one is a large 7x7 or 8x8 that we just cut the side open and put hinges on the bottom and turned it into a ramp the other one had a door that was wide enough and we took the hinges off the side and again put them on the bottom. If he is in a wheel chair be careful what carpet you put in there because when they try to spin it can get caught in the wheels so no carpet might be best.


----------



## TrailMarker

Here is what I started with yesterday, I figure it took me about 90 minutes and 1 gallon of stain/paint with a sprayer and 1/2 used out of a black paint rattle can


----------



## 12Point

I built my last one using corrugated plastic panels to make it as light as possible since I elevate 10ft onto a platform by hand. The plastic panels are available at Home Depot and are used for greenhouses. Most colors are clear/see through, except for the green color that I used. 6x6 walls with 1ft peak in roof. Walls weighed something like 6 or 7 lbs each. Built in barn, disassembled, then each section carried up the platform and set into place. Roof was heavier since I used steel. I wasn't comfortable using the plastic on top. After reassembly on the platform, I added the door, windows, 1 inch blue board insulation, and finished the interior with luan sheets, and added corner trim pieces. I painted the white outside corners and windows since the pics and painted the interior black


----------



## Joel/AK

Gotta paint it and a few other small things


----------



## pgpn123

12Point said:


> I built my last one using corrugated plastic panels to make it as light as possible since I elevate 10ft onto a platform by hand. The plastic panels are available at Home Depot and are used for greenhouses. Most colors are clear/see through, except for the green color that I used. 6x6 walls with 1ft peak in roof. Walls weighed something like 6 or 7 lbs each. Built in barn, disassembled, then each section carried up the platform and set into place. Roof was heavier since I used steel. I wasn't comfortable using the plastic on top. After reassembly on the platform, I added the door, windows, 1 inch blue board insulation, and finished the interior with luan sheets, and added corner trim pieces. I painted the white outside corners and windows since the pics and painted the interior black
> View attachment 561567
> View attachment 561569
> View attachment 561571
> View attachment 561573
> View attachment 561577


These plastic panels are interesting. You're never going to have rot or animals chewing on them I wouldn't think. They should last a really long time.


----------



## Z-Rider

Built this for my folks to keep them hunting in their elder years. Warm and dry, mom can read her book and dad can try to get one more elusive whitetail.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCRuger

Great thread guys!!! I ordered my blinds from black dog a few weeks ago. Wont get them until mid October so they will not go into the woods until next year. Gives me time to make the mods I want to make. I will post when I get them and what I do to them. I ordered 2 6x6 and 1 6x8 half octagon. Probably going to order 3 more next spring. Thinking maybe 1 6x6 and 2 more 6x8 half octagons. Love the blinds you guys posted. Gets me all excited to get what I am using now replaced.


----------



## KCRuger

sorry Just remembered to ask. What are the deer view windows running you guys. They look nice but they don't show prices from what I can see. Just curious because this is one of those things I intended to modify.

Strike that. I found the prices. I think this is the route I am going to go.


----------



## on a call

Some of these blind should include bunks for you sleep in...wake up fix breakfast while watching out for the deer. You have the heaters why not ??? 

Sure has come a long way since I was sitting on the ground under a tree. 

*So...*does anyone sleep in their blinds ???


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Not on purpose.


----------



## multibeard

I just read through this thread finally.

When were first able to hunt elevated I through up a 10 foot tower on the powerline easement on my property out of what ever I could find. It is getting pretty rickety now and needs to be replaced which it has to be any ways as Wolverine Power is making me move off of their 100 foot easement across my 40 acres. I pay the taxes but they control my property.

The new one will also be 10 foot. It will be 4x6 but it will be another few inches off the platform so I can put hardware cloth down before insulating below the floor to keep mice and tree rats from chewing though the bottom.

As far as keeping ants out I put diazinon around the posts to keep them out. It works on my ground blind as well

I think that I am seeing some narrow doors on those prebuilt blinds. My present blinds door is too narrow. I will be cutting down an old 32 inch steel door in height that I have around. there will be a 4x4 platform on the back to access the blind along with a set of stairs to get up on. I am getting afraid of climbing a ladder any more.

My windows are pieces of plexiglass that slide silently in channels . The can be removed if I want to. I have slid them many times to shoot a deer with out being caught. I have shutters that close over the openings when I am not using the blind. They are opened and closed with rope from the inside.

The floor will be covered with EPDM rubber roofing so my office chair will roll easy. The roof will also have it on it. Being under oaks a metal roof would be too noisy.

The ground blind I have on another food plots is sunk 2 foot in the ground. Some one asked me why I did not build a tower. I told them I would have to cut down all of the trees. When I bought the property this are was wide open. Now it is oak woods. It took two sheets of 1/2 inch treated plywood to be able to sink the 4x6 blind in the ground.

Now to get the new tower blind finished. After finally drawing a bear tag for Baldwin after 13 years I think that will take preference for a while.


----------



## pgpn123

multibeard said:


> The floor will be covered with EPDM rubber roofing so my office chair will roll easy.


Are you using 45 mil thick roll?


----------



## Liver and Onions

on a call said:


> ............
> *So...*does anyone sleep in their blinds ???


A reminder about CO. Don't wake up dead.

L & O


----------



## multibeard

I do not remember how thick it is. I can not remember what I bought the original small roll for. from Menards. I also have a big roll of it that a friend gave me to get it out of his shed. I will glue the rubber down in the new tower.
The original tower has rubber on it that my cousin used to cover lumber at his sawmill.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

on a call said:


> Some of these blind should include bunks for you sleep in...wake up fix breakfast while watching out for the deer. You have the heaters why not ???
> 
> Sure has come a long way since I was sitting on the ground under a tree.
> 
> *So...*does anyone sleep in their blinds ???


Most are for naps but we built one to sleep in since there is no way to get in our out of without alerting every critter around. It has a pair of fold down beds, wood stove, propane hot plate, gas lights and table. A bucket with lid and foam insulation for the rim plus a funnel and drain tube to ground level.


----------



## Joel/AK

No heat or sleeping arrangements in ours. If I get a chance I might pick up a lil buddy heater but its not on my priority list


----------



## on a call

Luv2hunteup said:


> Most are for naps but we built one to sleep in since there is no way to get in our out of without alerting every critter around. It has a pair of fold down beds, wood stove, propane hot plate, gas lights and table. A bucket with lid and foam insulation for the rim plus a funnel and drain tube to ground level.


Now this is what I am talking about !!!! that is sweet...I would camp out in a blind if it had all that in it  !!!


----------



## on a call

Liver and Onions said:


> A reminder about CO. Don't wake up dead.
> 
> L & O


Well said....I would use a vented heater for sure. I know a guy who had to recover 4 guy out of a cabin that *did not use a vented heater* !!!!!!


----------



## on a call

Joel/AK said:


> No heat or sleeping arrangements in ours. If I get a chance I might pick up a lil buddy heater but its not on my priority list


Read the above post !!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

on a call said:


> Now this is what I am talking about !!!! that is sweet...I would camp out in a blind if it had all that in it  !!!


See post #74.


----------



## Joel/AK

Who makes a good vented heater that doesn't stink to high heaven? I don't mind cutting a hole and running a stack. 

Heaters for hunting are new too me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Joel/AK said:


> Who makes a good vented heater that doesn't stink to high heaven? I don't mind cutting a hole and running a stack.
> 
> Heaters for hunting are new too me.


Nuway stoves.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Just run electricity out to the blind and put in heated floors, red LED lighting, etc. Put in a small septic system too! LOL!


----------



## Joel/AK

DecoySlayer said:


> Just run electricity out to the blind and put in heated floors, red LED lighting, etc. Put in a small septic system too! LOL!


Now thats an idea...lol


----------



## Joel/AK

My brother uses a lil buddy in this one but ventilation isn't a real problem. Our new one i can definitely see where carbon monoxide can build up.


----------



## pgpn123

If your house is far enough from others, it can be a blind with running water.


----------



## Joel/AK

Threw some paint on it. Decent first coat.


----------



## Joel/AK

View out the front. Last year this was a solid wall of spruce and scrub. Very little green, maybe 10 yards visibility. 
Pulp mill opened it up and, well, its quite different.


----------



## Joel/AK

Gotta give a shout out to my neighbor to the west. He gave us this old barber chair for the blind. I have never seen a chair that has so many different movements and so quiet. Not a squeak. It still pumps up, etc.

Thank you leroy.

Pays to have a friendship, if possible, with your neighbors.


----------



## ltcnav

Started out as the little 8x8 elevated box, with a 4x8 covered porch. It just grew from there


----------



## Joel/AK

Holy crap, I'm not showing my wife that one....lol


----------



## TrailMarker

None too early, these are finally done. Rented this telehandler at the cost of a small fortune, but it was really easy on the back.


----------



## pgpn123

Joel/AK said:


> View attachment 567429
> 
> 
> Gotta give a shout out to my neighbor to the west. He gave us this old barber chair for the blind. I have never seen a chair that has so many different movements and so quiet. Not a squeak. It still pumps up, etc.
> 
> Thank you leroy.
> 
> Pays to have a friendship, if possible, with your neighbors.


Turn the spiral light on now so the deer get used to it, lol.
Sweet chair, wish I had one. Was it heavy to move?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I added a plywood interior to this blind plus painted it black on the inside. Air insulation should help since it has a Nuway heater in it. I put this blind out last October and still have not decided if this is the perfect location. Once I do I’ll elevated it.

It overlooks a newly established 1-1/2 acre brassica plot.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

ltcnav said:


> Started out as the little 8x8 elevated box, with a 4x8 covered porch. It just grew from there


now that's a deer condo!


----------



## 98885

Luv2hunteup said:


> I added a plywood interior to this blind plus painted it black on the inside. Air insulation should help since it has a Nuway heater in it. I put this blind out last October and still have not decided if this is the perfect location. Once I do I’ll elevated it.
> 
> It overlooks a newly established 1-1/2 acre brassica plot.
> 
> View attachment 579437


Is it the propane Nu Way ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Yes, a garage sale find.


----------



## 98885

Luv2hunteup said:


> Yes, a garage sale find.
> 
> View attachment 579451


I ask because I was in Trenary last week and they week new ones both propane and Wood.


----------

